# אדם בשם : אפרים פיטוסי מנבא רעידת אדמה



## פסיפלורה29 (10/1/12)

אדם בשם : אפרים פיטוסי מנבא רעידת אדמה  *תוכן: השבועות הקרובים, על זה מזהיר חוזה ומתנבא אפרים פיטוסי שהתקשר אמש לתוכנית של ז`וז`ו אבוטבול ברשת ב` ברדיו. אפרים פיטוסי לא גיאולוג ולא מדבר על רעידת האדמה הצפויה כגיאולוג, הוא מסביר שהוא אדם דתי ועוסק גם בקבלה מעשית והוא בטוח שתהיה רעידת אדמה חזקה ושסיבת הרעידת אדמה הצפויה בשבועות הקרובים זה עונש מהקב``ה כתגובה וענישה על ההתנהגות המוסרית עכשיו בישראל. לדבריו הוא מזהה בהתנהגות כעת בארץ דמיון וזהות להתנהגויות שבתנ``ך נאמר עליהן שבעקבותן ``רעשה הארץ`` (רעש = רעידת אדמה). לדבריו הרעידה ותוצאותיה יהיו קשות במיוחד ובעקבות זה אנשים ` יעשו חושבים` וישנו את דרכם. אני מצרפת כאן את כל השיחה וההסברים והאזהרות של אפרים פיטוסי שהתקשר אמש לתוכנית בטלפון להזהיר מפני רעידת האדמה, אורך השיחה בערך 12 וחצי דקות. לדעתי זה מרתק ומעניין, האיש נשמע רהוט בדיבורו ומדבר בצורה מסודרת ובבטחון רב. תוכן: http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software http://www.freedownloadsatellitetv.com Satellite TV Software dsf dsfds fdsf   -  פורום  אקטואליה  -  וואלה  !   *


----------



## gini gold (10/1/12)

חולה נפש 
תראי תתאריך שם


----------



## zoareena (10/1/12)

גם שבתאי צבי 
היה כריזמטי באופן לא נורמלי.


----------



## פסיפלורה29 (11/1/12)

אני באמת מקווה שהכל זה דימיון פרוע


----------



## zoareena (11/1/12)

גם ככה אין מה לחשוש לשומרי מצוות 
לשים את מבטחך בהשם ולהתפלל לטוב, זה כל מה שאפשר לעשות.


----------



## פסיפלורה29 (11/1/12)

מה הבילבולי מוח שאת מדברת 
כאילו  שהם  לא  יהודים  . אני  מעדיף  שהקדוש  ברוך  הוא   יעשה  איתם  חשבון  באופן  אישי   ולא  כזה  שהוא  יפגע  בכולנו  . כאילו  שאין  חרדים  גזענים  ורעים  .


----------



## zoareena (11/1/12)

ומה קשור? 
חסר יהודים אפיקורסים רשעים? שהקב"ה יעשה את חשבונותיו הוא מבין הכי טוב ולנו נשאר רק להתפלל ולקוות לטוב וזהו.


----------



## בייבידוסית (11/1/12)

כמה דרגות בסולם? 
מחט הססמוגרף מחווה כל יום על רעידות שיגיד איזו עוצמה שנתכונן לפחות ואולי גם יהיו נחשולי צונאמי מים המלח חחחחחח


----------



## פסיפלורה29 (11/1/12)

קודם כל תלוי איזה סולם 
יש  תוצרת  ישראל  ויש  תוצרת  חוץ


----------



## zoareena (11/1/12)

סולם ריכטר


----------



## פסיפלורה29 (11/1/12)

אני יודע


----------



## שםאנילא (13/1/12)

נו...ומה הבעיה? צונאמי? מקסימום ישטוף תערבים 
שימו לב שבכל החופים הערבים יושבים יאללה אוטובוס מהיר...


----------



## פסיפלורה29 (13/1/12)

ואחר כך יגידו בטלוויזיה שהם מיסכנים 
אחר כך יגידו בטלוויזיה וגם ברדיו שכולנו צריכים לעזור להם כמה שיותר .


----------



## אובססיה 22 (13/1/12)

זה לא מוסרי 
לעשות רעידת אדמה. אבל שויין מה כבר אפשר לצפות ממנו, מה כבר אפשר לצפות ממך אם  בשבילך 6 מליון הרוגים זה עונש מידתי


----------

